# بعض اللاشارات الاستغاثه البحريه



## saizgax (29 ديسمبر 2009)

نار محدودة فى وعاء دون مكافحة








استخدام كشاف نور وإعطاء إشارة SOS






استخدام المرآة العاكسة لضوء الشمس نهارا






رفع سحبه الأعلام الدولية NC على صاري الأعلام










ترفع باليد قطعة قماش برتقالي مرسوم عليها مربع وكرة بلون أسود






استعمال بوق الضباب فى جو صحو أو أعطاء صفارة مستمرة أو متقطعة أو SOS






طائرات البحث والإنقاذ






الإشارات المشتعلة






ومن الإشارات المشتعلة

الشـعلة اليدويـة Hand Flares






يجب أن تتوافر فى الشعلة اليدوية الشروط التالية


1- أن يكون داخل غلاف مقاوم للماء.

2- أن يطبع على غلافه تعليمات مختصرة ورسوم توضح طريقة تشغيله.

3- أن يكون له طريقة استخدام مستقلة.

4- أن يصمم بشكل يضمن عدم تعرض الشخص الذي يستخدمه للأذى
وعدم تهديد سلام عائمة النجاة ببقاياه المحترقة أو المشتعلة إذا تم
استعماله طبقا للتعليمات الصادرة من جهة التصنيع وخلال تاريخ
الصلاحية. 

شترط فى المشاعل اليدوية ما يلي:

1- أن يحترق بلون أحمر زاهي.



2- أن يحترق بشكل منتظم وبشدة ضوئية متوسطة 

لا تقل عن 15000 شمعة.



3- ألا تقل مدة احتراقه عن دقيقة واحدة .



4- أن يستمر فى الاحتراق بعد غمرة فى الماء بعمق

10 سم ولمدة 10 ثواني.

5- يوجد عدد 6 فى كل قارب ورماث نجاة. 








كيفية استخدامه





















ومن الإشارات المشتعلة

الصاروخ الباراشوت Rocket Parachute Flares






يجب أن تتوافر فى صواريخ الباراشوت الآتي

1- أن يكون داخل غلاف ضد الماء.



2- أن يطبع على غلافه تعليمات مختصرة ورسوم توضح طريقة تشغيله.






3- أن يتضمن داخلة وسيلة الاشتعال.



4- أن تصمم بشكل يضمن عدم تعرض الشخص الذي يستخدمه لآي أذى إذا تم استعماله طبقا للتعليمات الصادرة من جهة التصنيع.

5- ألا يقل الارتفاع الذي يصل إليه الصاروخ عند إطلاقه عموديا عن 300 متر

6- أن يحترق بلون أحمر زاهي.

7- أن يحترق بشكل منتظم بشدة أضاءه لا تقل عن 30000 شمعة.

8- ألا تقل مدة احتراقه عن 40 ثانية.

9- ألا يزيد معدل هبوطه عن 5 متر/ث

10- يوجد عدد 4 فى كل قارب ورماث.

11- ألا يسبب ضرر لمظلته أو بملحقاتها أثناء الاحتراق. 




















ومن الإشارات المشتعلة

إشارات الدخان الطافية Buoyant Smoke Signals






1- أن تكون فى غلاف مقاوم للماء.






2- ألا تشتعل بشكل منفجر عند استخدامها طبقا لتعليمات جهة التصنيع.







3- أن يطبع على غلافه تعليمات مختصرة ورسوم تبين بوضوح. طريقة استخدامه

4- تصدر دخانا بلون صارخ بمعدل منتظم ولمدة لا تقل عن 3 دقائق أثناء طفوها فى مياه هادئة.

5- ألا تقذف آي لهب طول المدة الكاملة لإطلاق الدخان.

6- ألا تغرق فى ظل البحر الهائج






7- أن تستمر في إطلاق الدخان بعد غمرها فى الماء بعمق 10 سم ولمدة 10 ثوان.

8- يوجد عدد 2 فى كل قارب ورماث 


واخيرا وبأختصار

عند استخدام أو اظاهر الأشارات التالية اما مجتمعة أو منفرده فأنها تدل على الأستغاثه وطلب المساعدة

مدفع او اشارة تفجير





لهب على السفينة





صوت مستمر بأي جهاز ضباب





صواريخ او مفرقعات تطلق نجوم حمراء





قنديل صاروخ بالمظلة





اشارة بالتلفون اللاسلكي





اشارة بالتلغراف





قطع من القماش البرتقالي عليها مربع أسود أو دائرة





تكرار رفع وخفض اليدين





علم مربع فوقه او تحته كرة





أعلام الاشارة الدولية N.C





علامة تترك لون مميز بالماء





دخان برتقالي





اشارة مرسلة من أجهزة الطوارئ لتحديد الموقع





اشارة انذار بالتلفون اللاسلكي





اشارة انذار بالتلغراف اللاسلكي


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 يناير 2010)

الله عليك تسلم ايدك
ويثبت الموضوع


----------



## eng.gasser (14 يناير 2010)

بجد موضوع رائع ,,,, تسلم ايدك


----------



## البحر اوكسير الحيا (17 يناير 2010)

*الموضوع فعلا رائع*


----------



## bagher (19 يناير 2010)

تسلم یا اخی تعلیم رائع وفی ابسط طریقه


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اعطاك الله العافيه وادام عليك الصحه
دائما الى الامام 
وننتظر الجديد 
فى حفظ الله*


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (3 فبراير 2010)

واللة مجهود جميل أوى ------ شكرا


----------



## saizgax (6 يوليو 2010)

قريبا موضيع جديدة انشاء الله


----------

